# Fungus or Parasite?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had 5 swordtails die over the last week with what I thought was a fungus but now I'm not so sure. Tonight when I was doing my water change I noticed a whitish patch growing on my last female swordtail. When she goes through the filter current the patch looks stringy. I know this isn't a very good picture but she won't stay still long enough for a better shot.








Can anyone tell from this photo what is on her tail or what medication I should use?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fungus and bacteria like columnaris look alike w/o a microscope. If you don't have something that treats both, treat one and if no improvement (and there are any fish left), change water and treat for the other.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok i'll treat for fungus 1st since I already have the medication. Would melafix do anything, I can get it tomorrow if so?

So far it hasn't gotten any worse and the swordtail is still as active as she normally is, but I noticed a similar splotch on both my male platy's tails.


----------

